# French August Bank Holiday?



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how busy France is liable to get during August? That is, do all the sites/aires get full as they would here?
We have the crossing and site booked for the middle of August, returning on the 30th but were thinking of going a week or so earlier for a longer , more relaxed break. We don't intend to book for the extra days, meandering down through France at our leisure, stopping as required.
We look forward to all the words of wisdom! Thanks


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The bigger sites with pool complex etc do get booked although it is unusual not to have a pitch free for an odd night.
Start looking by about 4.00pm latest if it is that sort of site you want.

A better bet is to go for the small town/village municipals where there is usually space especially if it is a few miles away from a major road. They tend not to get the passing through campers who are on the way south or north.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
From my experience French commercial sites do get busy in August but we never book up preferring to wander and find "off the beaten track" sites. 
Municipal sites near popular attractions get busy too but there are plenty others that are quite quiet. 
I wouldn't worry, go for the extra week and enjoy ... 


Jim


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Traditionally, the French holiday peak is from around quatorze Juillet (Bastille Day) to Assomption day which is 15th August. There is more flexibility to this these days but nevertheless, they do return home in large numbers about the 15th August. 

When we used to have to holiday with the kids in the Summer holidays, we never found any trouble after the 15th August , especially if you keep away from the coastal honeypots. We visited France in the van in the last week of August 2 years ago and had no problems even at Normandy coastal Aires. If anything, foreign visitors were more in evidence than the French at this time. We even found one Municipal closed with a week of August still to go!

I don't recall ever booking a site in France even at the coast so long as you are prepared not to have first claim on a beach, river or lakeside pitch. Prices tend not to go down until early September though! (sorry).

I would advise you to research which is the busy weekend around Assomption Day that the French travel home and do your best to be parked up somewhere safe and quiet!

The earlier advice about off the beaten track locations is very true and there are many even at peak times. If there are a number of Dutch campers already there, then you have found a quiet relaxing spot.

Nobby


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The public holiday dates in France for 2005 are:

January 1 - New Year's Day. 
March 27 - Easter Sunday 
March 28 - Easter Monday 
May 1 - Labour Day 
May 5 - Ascension 
May 8 - VE Day 1945 
May 15 - Whit Sunday 
May 16- Whit Monday 
July 14 - Fete Nationale 
August 15 - Assumption 
November 1 - All Saints' Day 
November 11 - Armistice 
December 25 - Xmas Day 
December 26 - 2nd Xmas Day (boxing day!)
School holidays:

This depends on the zone in France. Check out the French Government site for comprehensive details (in French)
http://www.education.gouv.fr/prat/cal.htm

Alternatively, the following site is in English, and summarises the school holiday dates
http://www.egide.asso.fr/index.uk.html

Regards M&D


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks all! Decided to go for extra days but have to wait until Monday 9.15 for the Caravan Club offices to open to ammend the booking - you would think weekends would be their busiest time, wouldn't you? I tried ammending the booking online but can't get past the login screen.
I just hope Bittany Ferries still have room :?


----------

